# Die Trommeln des Lederverarbeiters



## [DM]Zottel (24. April 2008)

*Vielen Dank für den Sticky :-)*

Liebe Buffed Gemeinde, ich gebe es zu, ich übe den Beruf des Ledermeisters aus und gehöre wohl zu einer aussterbenden Rasse. Schon vor BC haben die meisten meiner Leidensgenossen auf Gewinnbringende Berufe gewechselt und mit BC und dem Yuwelier gab es erneut eine große Welle von Spielern welche sich bei beim Arbeitsamt in Ogrimar umschulen liesen. Aber irgendwie kann ich den Beruf welchen mein Main Char in jüngsten Jahren und voller Überzeugung erlernt hat nicht ablegen und versuche doch noch etwas nützliches zu finden...

Klar können wir Rüstungssets und Resi Gear herstellen. Aber beim ersten wird man nicht reich und das zweite ist eher eine soziale Dienstleistung für den Raid. Also was kann uns der Beruf den wir erwählt haben bringen. Nun, ich sage es Euch, er erweitert unser Spektrum an Fähigkeiten und zwar mit den Trommeln.

Ihr werdet sagen: "Trommeln, klar, kenn ich. Hab damit geskillt..." - aber habt ihr sie auch eingesetzt? Habt ihr das Potential erkannt? Nun denn, ein paar Infos

Ich spiele aktuell einen Feral Druiden und bin ein großer Freund meiner zahlreichen Trommelrezepte aus folgenden Gründen:

1.) Trommeln haben Ihren eigenen CD. Dieser ist 2 Minuten also recht oft einsetzbar
2.) Trommeln geben Euch abgeschwächte Klassenskills anderer Klassen. Erweitert also eure Möglichkeiten
3.) Durch die hohe Anzahl von Aufladungen ist der Einsatz günstig und sie verbrauchen nicht viele Taschenplätze
4.) Trommeln helfen nicht nur Euch, sondern Eurer Gruppe

Eine typische Situation für *Bärchen* in der Instanz

a.) Du bist umzingelt von Gegnern und der Heiler zieht schon die Dose Axx aus der Tasche weil er langsam ins Schwitzen kommt während dein Lebensbalken sich langsam in den roten Bereich bewegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vgl. Drohruf des Kriegers, Ruf HdZ

Gerade in 5er Instanzen oft sehr hilfreich und hat schon den ein oder anderen Wipe verhindert da man einfach 2-4 Sekunden gewinnt. (Mobs laufen 2 Sekunden weg, brauchen dann wieder 1-2 Sekunden zu Euch)

b.) Der Boss Kampf läuft und der Enrage Timer bewegt sich in gefährliche Regionen. Jetzt noch mal ein kleines Schadensplus wäre gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vgl. Kampfrausch des Schamanen, Krieges--> Lehre, Schlacht -->Ruf Shatar

mit nem Mini-Kampfrausch für Melees oder Melee/Caster kann man auch noch mal etwas mehr Schaden rausholen. Die Werte sehen ned so berauschend aus aber auf 5 Mann gerechent kommt da schon was rüber.

c.) Wer kennt sie nicht, die Ansagae des RL "Haltet die Manapots auf CD". Nicht nur eine Ansage für alle Heiler dass dieser Kampf wieder etwas teurer wird, sondern auch der Hinweis dass mit viel Schaden in der Gruppe gerechnet werden muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vgl. Heil+Mana Totem des Schamanen, World Drop

Klar, die 600 Leben sind eher ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, aber die 600 Mana können schon den Unterschied zwischen kein Heal und nochmal 2-3 Heals sein. Und immer dran denken, es ist ein CD-Timer der sonst ungenutzt bleibt.

d.) Und was ist schöner als nach einer gelungen Instanz noch kurz in der Warsongschlucht die Flagge zu klauen. Doch was ist das? Verfolger?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vgl. Aspekt des Rudels vom Jäger, World Drop

Und das schöne - die Heiler in der Gruppe bleiben auch nicht zurück, der Bonus wirkt auf alle.


----------------------------------
So, ich hoffe ich hab dem ein oder anderen Ledermeister die Trommeln etwas Schmackhaft gemacht und den Spaß am Beruf wiederbelebt.

Euer Zottel

----------------------------------

Kleines Update: Wo gibt es welche Trommeln

Trommeln der Wiederherstellung, Random Drop http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29714
Trommeln der Wiederherstellung, Ruf Belohnung bei Kurenai / Mag'har

Trommeln des Krieges, beim Lehrer

Trommeln des Tempos, Random Drop http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29718
Trommeln der Wiederherstellung, Ruf Belohnung bei Kurenai / Mag'har

Trommeln der Panik, Ruf Belohnung bei Hüter der Zeit

Trommeln der Schlachte, Ruf Belohnun Unteres Viertel / Shatari

----------------------------------

Mit WoT:LK werden neue Trommeln dazu kommen. Erste Informationen gibt es hier zu finden:
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?page=769

Drums of Great Battle (Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit und Haste)
Drums of Dark War (Angriffskraft und Spellpower)
Drums of Major Restoration (Leben und Mana Wiederherstellung)
Drums of Precision (+Trefferwertung)


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. April 2008)

Ich hatte die Trommeln zugegebenermaßen anfangs auch unterschätzt. 

Aber ein Kampfrausch gepaart mit den Trommeln der Schlacht ist einfach nur "imba". Gestern bei unserem letzten Kara-Run waren wir Lederer zu zweit in der Gruppe. Und wenn immer abwechselnd eine Trommel der Schlacht steht, das ist schon recht heftig.

Und das schöne an den Trommeln sind die 50 Aufladungen für einen echt fairen Preis. Ich weiß sie zumindest zu schätzen!


----------



## grempf (24. April 2008)

allein wenn ich als mana verbraucher die trommeln der wiederherstellung mit dem alchimistenstein vergleiche bin ich lieber lederer als alchi.

600 mana alle 2 minuten gegen 600-1000 manabonus, wenn ich alle 2 minuten einen manatrank trinke. 

dazu kommt noch das die trommeln für alle in der gruppe wirken, mit 2 lederern in der gruppe ist der effekt schon besser als mit alchi stein und man kann nebenbei auch ein besseres trinket anziehen als den alchi stein.


----------



## Betrunkener (24. April 2008)

Jo dankde du hast sie mir sehr schmackhaft gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo kann ich die denn alle lernen. Ich hab bisher nur die des Krieges (skill 340)
Wo gibts den rest?
danke im vorraus


----------



## Liverflukes (25. April 2008)

Ich mag meine Trommeln auch. Wenn sie viele Aufladungen haben spamme ich sie unentwegt. Wenn sie nur noch wenige haben versuche ich sie gleichzeitig mit Heldentum zu zünden. Dann noch schnell alle Trinket etc anwerfen und wenn noch mungo o.ä. zündet dann rappelts im Karton. Die Wiederherstellungstrommeln sind auch gut.

mal ne andere Frage. In der BEschreibung heißt es ja "Gruppenmitglieder". d.h. sie weiten sich nicht auf Mitglieder in einem Schlachtzug aus, oder? Das wär doch mal ein richtiger Push für die Trommeln. Dann kannste auch die Castergruppe glücklich machen ^^


----------



## Seufernator (26. April 2008)

Trommeln werden oft nur zum skillen benutzt. So viel Potenzial geht hier verloren.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (28. April 2008)

Betrunkener schrieb:


> Jo dankde du hast sie mir sehr schmackhaft gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



habe den Post editiert und dazugeshrieben wo es was gibt.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (28. April 2008)

Liverflukes schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage. In der BEschreibung heißt es ja "Gruppenmitglieder". d.h. sie weiten sich nicht auf Mitglieder in einem Schlachtzug aus, oder? Das wär doch mal ein richtiger Push für die Trommeln. Dann kannste auch die Castergruppe glücklich machen ^^



Trommeln funktionieren nur in der Gruppe, so wie Totems. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher welche Reichweite die Trommeln haben.


----------



## Hagriel (28. April 2008)

Hunter aus Leidenschaft, in Boßkämpfen halte meine Trömmelchen, mein trinket und mein "Schnellfeuer" auf CD.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hach, ich liebe meine Trommeln - von Anfang an übrigens, was vllt. daran liegen mag, dass ich rl Schlagzeuger bin   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm... nur die Tempotrommeln kannte ich noch net... da werd' ich mich wohl mal drum kümmern müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mckayser (2. Mai 2008)

Moin!

Bin mit meinem Drui main auch nach wie vor Stammeslederer und auch noch glücklich damit. Und mit ein wenig Geschick kann ich mich über die Einnahmen eiggentlich auch nicht beschweren... z.B. fällt bei mir bei jedem Daily Run ne Grollbalgbeinrüstung ab die ca. 100g im AH bringt (daily) und so weiter und so fort. Viele Lederer sind (zum Glück für die anderen wie mich) einfach zu faul geworden. Es gibt tonnenweise Zeug, wie z.B. auch Verstärkte Bergbautaschen was einfach zu craften ist und weil es praktisch nie im ah ist (auf meinem realm) wird man das zeug sofort für gute preise los.

Aber zu den Trommeln: Bin auch nach wie vor ein großer Freund davon, besonders von den AttackSpeed Dingern und den Fearteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe mir hin und wieder auch zu Dumpingpreisen so zwischen 5-15g welche im AH von anderen gekauft obwohl ich sie selber herstellen konnte, weil man sich halt schon sehr dran gewöhnt im Spielbetrieb.

Greetz, Kaysii


----------



## Thragolur (9. Mai 2008)

Ja die Trommeln....

Hab zwar erst das Rezept für die Kriegstrommeln und die Schlachttrommeln aber die wiederherstellungstrommeln hol ich mir sicher noch.

Hab wie ein bekloppter Mal von Kil'Jaeden und Mal des Sargeras gefarmt um den blöden Sha'tar Ruf zu bekommen aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## Mindista (9. Mai 2008)

ich nutze die trommeln seit mein schurke 70 ist.

im bg gibt nix schöneres als verstolen zu den gegnerischen healer zu schleichen und die dann 2 sekunden umherflitzen zu lassen, viele verballern dann auch gleich noch ihre insigne. (trommeln der panik)

oder wir stehen an drek und einer plärt im chat, das wir hinne machen sollen, es wird eng:

trommeln der schlacht oder trommeln des krieges. gibt nen hübschen dmg-schub.

nebenbei konnte man mit ihnen auch gut da ledern skillen.

edith sagt: trommeln der wiederherstellung und trommeln des tempos sind ruf-items bei den kurenai in shergrat und sollte es eigentlich auch bei den entsprechenden fraktion der horde geben.


----------



## kleinerdudu (14. Mai 2008)

is es richtig, dass ich die trommeln casten kann ohne dabei aus ner gestalt beim druiden rauszugehen?


----------



## Minastirit (14. Mai 2008)

jup steht doch da ^^


----------



## Thunderlady (15. Mai 2008)

Vorallem auf meinem Realm war ne Gilde die Sunwell geht die hat Jedem der auf leder umgeskillt hat 2k gold gegeben und der sollte dann massig die speed trommeln herstellen grund.. bei einem boss in sunwell brauch man 28k raid dps da kann so ne trommel net schaden^^ also ich habe mit den teilen geskillt und die speed trommeln ahbe ich in jeder hero ini und raid dabei udn die dds in meiner grp freuts einfach nur^^ als hunter das beste war Schnellfeuer+Heldentum+Der procc von Aspekt des Falken+Trommeln der Schlacht ( also die speed trommeln) das war ein speed^^ also trommeln sind echt nice und ejde grp freut sich wenn man dei zündet^^


----------



## Zilazz (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich könnte es mir ohne Trommeln nicht mehr vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Restodruide halte ich in manaintensiven Fights die Wiederherstellungstrommeln auf Cooldown (im Raid in der Heiler-Grp einfach genial). In Hc-Inis benutz ich die Dinger lieber als Manapots. Ich brauch eh fast nie nen Pot und so hat jede Manaklasse nochmal bissl Mana. Falls ich die Dinger in ner Ini überhaupt verwende. Da zünd ich doch lieber die Haste-Teile. Genial wirds wenn n zweiter Lederer dabei is (der natürlich die Trommeln nachm skilln auf der Bank vergammeln lässt oder sie verkauft hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dem drück ich die Dmg-Trommeln in die Hand und sag ihm er soll sie zünden wenn meine losgehen -> einfach imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer die Trommeln als Lederer nicht verwendet hat meines Erachtens den Beruf des Lederers net so richtig verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mit den Dingern wird jeder Lederer zu nem Supporter der nicht zu unterschätzen ist ^^


----------



## Derbösetaure (23. Mai 2008)

ich frag mich grad wo ihr die trommeln der wiederherstellung(stimmt das mit worlddrop ausm startpost?)  alle herhabt, scheinen ja doch recht verbreitet zu sein, aber hab die bei uns nch nie im ah gesehen.


----------



## Der 13.Krieger (23. Mai 2008)

Seufernator schrieb:


> Trommeln werden oft nur zum skillen benutzt. So viel Potenzial geht hier verloren.




ololol   dann bist du nen gimp sry


 trommeln der schlacht   2 min dauerhaft im raid in caster oder meleegrp is eifnach nur imba.

4 trommler in grp >all    und auch nur der schlacht der rest is crap  80 haste sind viel ffektiver als der rest.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (26. Mai 2008)

Der schrieb:


> ololol   dann bist du nen gimp sry
> trommeln der schlacht   2 min dauerhaft im raid in caster oder meleegrp is eifnach nur imba.
> 
> 4 trommler in grp >all    und auch nur der schlacht der rest is crap  80 haste sind viel ffektiver als der rest.



Du solltest vielleicht nicht gleich jeden Als Gimp bezeichnen. Wenn du den von dir zitierten Post genau liest wirst du erkennen dass sich Seufernator gerade hierüber kritisch geäußert hat.

Des weiteren kannst du nicht sagen dass nur die Trommeln der Schlacht sinnvoll sind, weil dann bist du der Gimp. Nicht jeder spielt ausnahmslos Raidinstanzen und hat mehrere Lederer in der Gruppe, viele spielen auch solo oder in kleinen Gruppen. Und da hat jede Trommel ihre Situationsbedingte Berechtigung.

Betonung liegt auf Situationsbedingt falls es nciht klar genug war. In freudiger Erwartung deiner zukünftigen Flames die wohl nicht lange auf sich warten lassen und viel Spaß beim Raiden in Sunwell.....


----------



## Inrar (27. Mai 2008)

Trommeln Trommeln ich höre immer nur Trommeln. allerdings muss ich den meistens meiner vorredner recht geben. Wenn man mal wieder reg zeit braucht und deshlab aufs sheep wartet ist die wiederherstellungstrommel net schlecht. Und wenn der Healer mal wieder OOM Schreit sind 600 mana genug. Zumal beim Pala heiler 600 mana Handauflegen garantiert.


----------



## Vatenkeist (28. Mai 2008)

ich benutze im 25er und auch ab und an in 10er raids die wiederherstellungstrommel

ab und an muss ich sogar fearen und das hat mir schon öfters meinen baumhintern gerettet (5er inzen)

finde die trommeln nur geil und freue mich auf neue varianten ab wotlk


----------



## Derbösetaure (9. Juni 2008)

ich wüsste immernoch gern wos as rezept für die trommeln der weiderherstellung gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (9. Juni 2008)

Derbösetaure schrieb:


> ich wüsste immernoch gern wos as rezept für die trommeln der weiderherstellung gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nagrand, in den jeweiligen fraktionsstädten beim rüstmeister


----------



## absoluter (12. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bald isses vorbei mit drum roatation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avery (12. Juni 2008)

WotLK? oder woher stammt das? ist das glaubwürdig?


Edit: Ich denke einfach mal das ist nen Fake.


----------



## noizycat (15. Juni 2008)

ich nutze die Trommeln mittlerweile immer ^^ 

nur schade, dass die letzten beiden Randomdrops sind ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder täusche ich mich


----------



## Mindista (15. Juni 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> ich nutze die Trommeln mittlerweile immer ^^
> 
> nur schade, dass die letzten beiden Randomdrops sind ...
> 
> ...



auf allie seite habe ich sie beim rüstmeister der kurenai in nagrand bekommen, nix randomdropp
dann sollte es sie bei der entsprechenden fraktion der horde auch geben


----------



## Bigkong (19. Juni 2008)

Ich bin gestern bei einen Raid eingeladen worden die in Sunwell schon sehr erfolgreich sind.
Dieser Raid Benutzt Macros um die Trommler zu informieren wann sie dran sind und werden beim ausführen angewispert.
Anschliessend steht das  z.B: "Bigkong trommel jezt" - "der nächste "Trommler ist xyz"

Kennt einer das Macro und könnte das mal Posten ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Juni 2008)

Habe die Trommeln auch Anfangs unterschätzt^^ Jetzt skille ich Lederer, damit meine Gruppe im Bt mehr Dmg macht. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!
Habe gehört, dass bei Skg z.B. 3 Leute in ner grp oder so Lederer sind damit ständig Manareg aufrecht ist.


----------



## FairplayZ (21. Juni 2008)

Ich war kürzlich selber Lederer und allein das ich den Ruf nicht bei einigen Fraktionen hinbekommen habe um an die Epic Beinrüstungen zu kommen
habe ich diesen frustriert verlernt was schade war da ich nette epics auf Lager hatte.
Zum Thema Trommeln also als ich vor einiger Zeit auf einen PvP Server spielte habe ich mir aus Gründen des Schutzes die Trommeln der Panik zugelegt
wovon ich sehr enttäuscht war da die gegner oft widerstanden bei den anderen mag der effekt besser sein aber ich mach sicher kein Lederer nur wegen dieser teile dafür bietet der Beruf mehr und nun mache ich mit meienn Druiden es nochmal da isses easy an Ruf zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liverflukes (25. Juni 2008)

Naja wenn es nur die Trommeln der Panik wären... Die benütze ich mehr zum Sapß mal zwischendurch aufm BG. Ich wette viele kucken erstmal doof wenn jetzt sogar schon Schurken fearen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn sie widerstehn, wayne!

Im Raid sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Leider bin ich bei uns meist der einzige Trommler und spamme halt in der Meelegruppe schön brav meine Trommeln der Schlacht oder in 5er und 10er Instanzen auch mal die der Wiederherstellung um unsere Heiler ein (ganz) klein wenig zu entlasten. Das fetzt schon!

lg
Liver


----------



## Ash1983 (29. Juni 2008)

Hatte kürzlich in einem Random-Hyjal-Raid das Vergnügen, mal nicht als einziger Trommeln dabei zu haben (in meiner Gruppe waren ein Feral, ein Schurke, 2 weitere BM-Hunter).

Ich sehe Trommeln den Schlacht aufblitzen und freu mich, lese von einem Addon, dass der nächste Trommeln zünden soll, wollte das gerade tun, da waren schon von jmd. anderem die nächsten geschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schlussendlich hatten wir 4 Lederverarbeiter mit Trommeln in der Gruppe, es war einfach herrlich =))


Viel zu selten eingesetzt und btt: ja, zu unrecht unterschätzt.


----------



## Sihua (12. August 2008)

absoluter schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Avery schrieb:


> WotLK? oder woher stammt das? ist das glaubwürdig?
> 
> 
> Edit: Ich denke einfach mal das ist nen Fake.



leider nein ...
in der Beta ist es derzeit so ... lasst und hoffen das die merken was sie den Lederverarbeitern antun würden wenn das so wirklich mit WotLk kommt ...


----------



## Nrijx (14. August 2008)

Ich möchte die Trommeln in Sunwell nicht mehr missen. Sie sind sowas wie ein Mini-Heroism (Drums of Battle) und bei uns im Dauereinsatz. Wir haben selbst Magier im Raid, die auf Lederverarbeitung geskillt haben, um dem Raid die Trommeln zu ermöglichen. Das nennt man wohl Einsatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum oben gezeigten Bild bzgl. des tollen "Tinitus"-Effekts muss man einfach mal schauen, was WotLK bringt. Vom jetzigen Standpunkt aus ist es definitiv ein totaler Nerf, da man in einer Gruppe keine Drum-Rotation mehr fahren kann. Aber wer weiß, was kommt. Ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard so dämlich ist und dem Beruf des Lederes das derzeit mit am stärksten genutze Werkzeug dermaßen einschränkt.


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2008)

der Tinituseffekt wäre furchtbar...wie Nrijx schon sagte - Sunwell ohne Trommeln ist furchtbar... Auch BT/MH stellen wir immer welche, da es die ganze Sache einfach ungemein erleichtert.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (19. August 2008)

Blizzard arbeitet derzeit daran die Buffs umzustellen. So soll der Schlachtruf des Kriegers künftig nicht mehr nur für die Gruppe, sondern für den Raid gelten. Ebenso die Totems des Schamanen. Wenn dies auch für die Trommeln so sein wird, kann man den Tinitus Effekt auch akzeptieren! Warten wir mal ab was der Testserver noch so bringt.


----------



## Brucki (20. August 2008)

Hey liebe buffed community!
Ich bin derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich lederer lernen soll (bin Shadowpriest, jetzige Berufe sind Kräuter und Alchie).
Denkt ihr, es lohnt sich für den high-end-raidbereich (haben mh 5/5 und bt 4/9) auf lederer umzuskillen? Ich würde es sofort machen, wenn es diesen Debuff nicht geben würde, der für wotlk angekündigt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (23. August 2008)

Brucki schrieb:


> Hey liebe buffed community!
> Ich bin derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich lederer lernen soll (bin Shadowpriest, jetzige Berufe sind Kräuter und Alchie).
> Denkt ihr, es lohnt sich für den high-end-raidbereich (haben mh 5/5 und bt 4/9) auf lederer umzuskillen? Ich würde es sofort machen, wenn es diesen Debuff nicht geben würde, der für wotlk angekündigt wurde
> 
> ...



Ich würde auf jeden Fall warten bis WoT:LK live geht da es massive Änderungen an allen Berufen geben wird. Viele Berufe bekommen eigene Spells zum Beispiel.


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

Trommeln auf CD ist im Highend, also ab MH, schon fast Pflicht je nach Raid.


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

Avery schrieb:


> WotLK? oder woher stammt das? ist das glaubwürdig?
> 
> 
> Edit: Ich denke einfach mal das ist nen Fake.



Ist es nicht .



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Habe die Trommeln auch Anfangs unterschätzt^^ Jetzt skille ich Lederer, damit meine Gruppe im Bt mehr Dmg macht. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!
> Habe gehört, dass bei Skg z.B. 3 Leute in ner grp oder so Lederer sind damit ständig Manareg aufrecht ist.



Haste Recht, aber nur in der Heilergruppe.


----------



## DiLuCa (2. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

bei uns im Raid werden in der Melee-Gruppe auch die Trommeln verwendet. Habt ihr da ein Tip, Makro oder Add-on zu Hand wie wir den Einsatz etwas besser koordinieren können?

Habe letztes mal gesehen:

-Trommeln der Schlacht wurden eingesetzt
-Trommeln der Schlacht noch 5 Sekunden
-Trommeln der Schlacht ausgelaufen!


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. September 2008)

DiLuCa schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bei uns im Raid werden in der Melee-Gruppe auch die Trommeln verwendet. Habt ihr da ein Tip, Makro oder Add-on zu Hand wie wir den Einsatz etwas besser koordinieren können?
> 
> ...




Müsste so gehen (von Mahoni-Chan kopiert)

/cast Drums of Battle
/say Drums of Battle used >> expire in 30 seconds
/in 27 /say Drums expire soon. Next Drums from >> PLAYER_2 


also mit "/in 27" (Zahl einsetzen) /say sagst du in 27 sek etwas.

Damit kann man sich halt spielen.


----------



## DiLuCa (3. September 2008)

Super, danke für den Tip. Werde es heute Abend bei Raid gleich mal ausprobieren. Wusste bisher nicht, dass man bei so einem Makro auch einen Timer mit "/in" einbauen kann.


----------



## Derbösetaure (22. September 2008)

das Addon SimpleDrums macht das auch recht elegant^^


----------



## Shimori (16. November 2008)

Kenn mir wer sagen wo bzw. wer die "Trommeln des Tempos" dropt bei buffed wirds leider net mehr angezeicht :-(

MfG Shimori


----------



## dUneking (25. November 2008)

Shimori schrieb:


> Kenn mir wer sagen wo bzw. wer die "Trommeln des Tempos" dropt bei buffed wirds leider net mehr angezeicht :-(
> 
> MfG Shimori



world random bc drop


----------



## Mindista (4. Dezember 2008)

dUneking schrieb:


> world random bc drop



echt? 

rüstmeister kurenai/die mag'har in nagrand bietet es auch an.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (12. Januar 2009)

Trommeln funktionieren auf lvl 80 nicht mehr. Mit einem der kommenden Patches soll der Tooltip auch im deutschen entsprechend angepasst werden. Daher kann dieser Post geschlossen werden. 

Trommeln sind mit dem neuen Addon auf Max Level ab sofort zu recht unterschätzt....denn sie gehen nicht mehr, leider.

Vielen Dank Blizzard dass ein sehr schönes Element des Lederberufs einfach entfernt wurde.

Euer Zottel

Post kann eigentlich geschlossen werden....


----------



## Hagriel (28. Januar 2009)

Tjo und wieder mal bekommt der Lederer eins in die Fre...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Reitgerte für'n Ar... äh... Eimer, Trommeln zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen, Sinn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber dafür ist der WoW-Loader ja toll designed seit dem letzten Patch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (10. Februar 2009)

Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens warum ich noch der letzte Lederer in unserer Gilde bin!
Die Anderen haben alle umgeskillt!

Da kannst eigentlich gleich auf arbeitssuchend machen!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (10. Februar 2009)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Die Anderen haben alle umgeskillt!



Es werden immer mehr Yuweliere....


----------



## Nightwraith (10. Februar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1455553' date='10.02.2009, 10:08']
> Es werden immer mehr Yuweliere....


Klar, wer BB in irgendeiner Form hat macht grad auch n Ar*** voll Kohle, mit Juwe dann noch mal mehr.
2 Erze = 1-2Äonen-irgendwas, halleluja. Ich fänds fair wenn man beim Kürschnern auch noch was finden könnte, außer Pelzen einmal alle 2 Tage.
Noch besser wärs wenn sie die Erze einfach weniger ergiebig machen würden.


----------



## _Raziel_ (10. Februar 2009)

Reitgerte für'n Popo

Trommeln für'n Popo

Mit Patch 3.1
Köcher / Munitionsbeutel für'n 'ihr wisst schon was'

Hätte ich nicht soviel Zeit in diesen verfluchten Beruf gesteckt. Ich wär schon längst auf BB / Juwe umgestiegen...


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Februar 2009)

Mein Gott, jetzt raunzt nicht rum.


Wie man sieht kommt man ohne Trommeln ganz gut aus. Und irgendwo wurden vor langer Zeit ja mal neue Rezepte darunter auch Trommeln gepostet -viell. kommt mit 3.1. ja wieder was.

Die Reitgerte war immer schon schweineteuer - kommst jetzt auch ganz gut ohne aus. Zum verticken hat sich die selten gelohnt, ausser du hast dir alles mühsam zusammengefarmt und selbst dann hättest du die Mats teurer verkaufen können. Aber viell. kommt auch hier was neues.

Und wenns um dich selber geht: Ich hab meine damals auch aus dem AH gekauft, weil ich keine Mats farmen wollte und Mats kaufen teurer gewesen wär.

Köcher/Munibeutel machst einmal und die sind relativ günstig - und du hast sie immer schon auch kaufen können bzw. eher machen lassen - weil verkaufen lohnt auch hier eher nicht.

Ausserdem weiss man gar nicht wie genau das jetzt aussieht - steht ja nirgends das die völlig obsolet werden, immerhin hast du am Köcher den 15% Bonus und das muss irgendwie untergebracht werden - wie genau steht nicht fest.

Lederer ist einer der am einfachsten zu skillenden Berufe. Du kommst extrem früh und günstig an in dem Levelbereich dann sehr starken Hosenverzauberungen (die du immer noch verkaufen kannst) und an Armschienenverzauberungen die sonst keiner hat.

Kürschnern ist in meinen Augen der mit Abstand einfachste Sammelberuf - das machst schlichtweg nebenbei beim Questen/Dailys/Buff-Food farmen/in Inis


Du hast immer noch das Armschienen-Enchant
Du hast immer noch ein sehr billiges Hosen-Enchant und ein weiteres das du verkaufen kannst
Du hast immer noch die Frostresiteile für dich oder verkaufbar (gut, nicht zwingend nötig, aber Sapphiron wurde vor kurzem gehotfixed, da kommt jetzt mehr Frostschaden pro Tick - also ganz unnötig sind sie nicht)
Du hast immer noch 3 Epicteile - nicht die Welt und ja es gibt in Raids besseres, aber so war das immer und so soll es meiner Meinung nach auch sein - oder willst dir selber dein komplettes T8-Set zusammenstellen? Andere Berufe(Schmied,Schneider) haben auch nicht mehr brauchbare Sachen bzgl. Equip


Und ich verwette meinen Popo drauf, dass mit 3.1.0. neue Rezepte kommen.


----------



## olisec (11. Februar 2009)

naja trotzdem is die kombi lederer/kürschnerer derzeit nicht da um reich zu werden. seit wotlk hab ich 6k gold miese gemacht. und ich find einfach nix was sich regelmässig verkaufen lässt. die pelze droppen einfach zu selten um sich darauf verlassen zu können.


----------



## Nightwraith (11. Februar 2009)

olisec schrieb:


> naja trotzdem is die kombi lederer/kürschnerer derzeit nicht da um reich zu werden. seit wotlk hab ich 6k gold miese gemacht. und ich find einfach nix was sich regelmässig verkaufen lässt. die pelze droppen einfach zu selten um sich darauf verlassen zu können.


Schweres boreanisches Rüstungsset geht ganz gut.
4x Leder = 12g
Set = 20g im AH
Aber toll is natürlich nich, kein Vergleich zu BB.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (17. Februar 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich nur noch Lederer weil ich den Beruf seit Anfang habe und mich nicht von Ihm trennen möchte aus Gewohneheit und Faulheit.



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Du hast immer noch das Armschienen-Enchant



Rechnerisch könnte ich mehr aus den Spezial Sockeln der Yuweliere oder den Extra Sockeln der Schmide holen als aus meinem Armschienen Enchant



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Du hast immer noch ein sehr billiges Hosen-Enchant und ein weiteres das du verkaufen kannst



Seit BC ist Gold kein Thema mehr und wenn es ums verdienen geht, dann werd ich den Teufel tun und mich mit so mickrigen Marschen rumärgern wenn man auch viel einfacher und viel schneller an Gold kommt als durch Crafting ^^



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Du hast immer noch die Frostresiteile für dich oder verkaufbar (gut, nicht zwingend nötig, aber Sapphiron wurde vor kurzem gehotfixed, da kommt jetzt mehr Frostschaden pro Tick - also ganz unnötig sind sie nicht)
> Du hast immer noch 3 Epicteile - nicht die Welt und ja es gibt in Raids besseres, aber so war das immer und so soll es meiner Meinung nach auch sein - oder willst dir selber dein komplettes T8-Set zusammenstellen? Andere Berufe(Schmied,Schneider) haben auch nicht mehr brauchbare Sachen bzgl. Equip



Die Teile könnte ich auch bei nem anderen Lederer kaufen oder bauen lassen.



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Und ich verwette meinen Popo drauf, dass mit 3.1.0. neue Rezepte kommen.



Das letzte was ich möchte ist dein Popo.....schlag doch mal nen vernünftigen Einsatz vor, dann können wir drüber reden. Aber bis heute hab ich noch nichts über neue Rezepte zu 3.1 gehört....mal schaun was die Testserver so noch bringen...


----------



## Kwatamehn (25. Februar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1475651' date='17.02.2009, 12:01']Das letzte was ich möchte ist dein Popo.....schlag doch mal nen vernünftigen Einsatz vor, dann können wir drüber reden. Aber bis heute hab ich noch nichts über neue Rezepte zu 3.1 gehört....mal schaun was die Testserver so noch bringen...




So, von mmo:

8 neue Epics - jeweils 4 Gürtel/4 Stiefel - alle BoE, von den Werten her sehr nett, aber nicht ganz billig (jede Menge Drachenschuppen,Arktische Pelze,Gefrorene Kugeln)

http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...farcticlife.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...ltofdragons.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...beltofchaos.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...livingscale.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...ryendurance.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...hwarmedbelt.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...dsofsilence.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...oundedboots.jpg


----------



## [DM]Zottel (25. Februar 2009)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> So, von mmo:
> 
> 8 neue Epics - jeweils 4 Gürtel/4 Stiefel - alle BoE, von den Werten her sehr nett, aber nicht ganz billig (jede Menge Drachenschuppen,Arktische Pelze,Gefrorene Kugeln)



Hört sich interessant an und passt auch ins Konzept von Blizzard dass Armschienen, Gürtel und Schuhe entweder über Craftings, Hero Marken oder Raiddrops organsiiert werden und zwar setbefreit.


----------



## _Raziel_ (31. März 2009)

Ich macht beide einen Fehler [DM]Zottel und Kwatamehn. Die Items benötigen zwar wie gesagt, Schweres Boreanisches Leder, Eisige Drachenschuppen und Arktische Pelze. Zusätzlich jedoch keine Gefrorenen Kugeln, sondern Runenbeschriebene Kugeln.
Die Dinger werden neu eingeführt und droppen nur bei Bossen in Ulduar oder sind über die neuen Embleme der Eroberung zu erhalten. Und dafür sind durchschnittlich 7 Stück davon ein echter Kraftakt und erstmal schwer zu erhalten. Danach werden sie wohl nach und nach von den Topgilden übers AH verkauft, da sie nicht seelengebunden sind.
Unter 2k pro Stück würd ich aber nichtmal hoffen um an eine zu kommen. War damals beim Nethervortex oder später Sonnenpartikel genauso.


----------



## Messino (5. April 2009)

und trommeln komme keine in 3.1 ???

ich könnte nix findne und ihr ?


----------

